# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  پشتیبانی هدوپ از زبان فارسی

## mohammad1408

سلام میخواستم ببینم که هدوپ فارسی رو ساپورت میکنه یعنی با داده های فارسی سازگاره ؟ اطلاعات در hdfs  فارسی ذخیره میشن ؟؟ و map-reduce میتونه با داده های فارسی کار بکنه یا نه
اگر هم نه که باید چیکار کرد ؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام میخواستم ببینم که هدوپ فارسی رو ساپورت میکنه یعنی با داده های فارسی سازگاره ؟ اطلاعات در hdfs  فارسی ذخیره میشن ؟؟ و map-reduce میتونه با داده های فارسی کار بکنه یا نه
> اگر هم نه که باید چیکار کرد ؟


تست انجام گرفته برای زبان فارسی با ۱۵ سرور هدوپ:

در HDFS:

root@static:~# hadoop fs -cat /farsi.txt
سلام این یک تست است

در MapReduce:

root@static:~/hadoop/share/hadoop/mapreduce# hadoop fs -cat /output-farsi/part-r-00000
است     1
این     1
تست     1
سلام    1
یک      1

----------


## suraty

سلام،
همچنین برای مشاهده آموزش
نصب Hadoop و اجرای روش MapReduce (تک نود Single Node)
روی ubuntu میتوانید به آدرس زیر مراجعه بفرمایید.
http://narmafzaria.blogfa.com/post/10

----------

